# SWI-V application notes (to compare to SWI-X)



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

This thread is to flesh out some possibilities for applications for the SWI-X and the new SWI-V. This thread isnt going to help anyone who is interfacing OEM steeringwheel controls to an aftermarket source. The Written documentation for the SWI devices has this well covered and there is nothing more I can write.

But you know us DIY-ers can't leave it at that alone 

---------------------------------
PAC makes a GREAT GREAT GREAT application guide for the SWI-X.

http://www.pac-audio.com/bulletins/swicalculator.htm

This link tells us clearly how to universally connect the SWI-X to any ladder circuit and achieve function. I prefer version #9, and this is why. When using buttons that have those rubberized pads with conductive layers mashed into a PCA to conduct two copper or carbon pads (ala nintendo controller), the resistance tends to be variable, and potentially in the hundreds of ohm. Using the highest possible resistance floods out that variable so that variance of several hundred ohm doesnt affect the voltage drop reading. I actually add a 6kohm resistor on the purple loop.

little tips like this make installation and integration seamless.

(we are limited to 12 programmed functions. Sorry, folks with 30 button dvd remotes!)

But even PAC couldnt stop there!
-----------------

Pac created the SWI-V. Read up on it, its not clear, we have to read between the lines. Take away the marketing about video systems, about maintaining OEM functionality, what is the core of what the DIY-er cares about?

The SWI-V allows the user to control two seperate devices with one steering wheel control. Keep in mind if each device requires 6 functions, one SWI-X will do both. the SWI-V will map an additional 12 commands to an exisitng SWI (or OEM) setup.

Key knowledge: the user must program version #5 as the proper version to equal performance as SWI-X version #9 when using high resistance keys.





---------------



and what you can do with these devices in your own car? I'd like to hear what your imaginations can come up with


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a AVIC-D3 that I have hooked up to SWI-X, but also a AVOX JukeoBox. This new SWI-V gave me an idea to try and run both from my steering wheel for certain functionalities rather than using the remote.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

awesome! exactly what I use my SWI-V for


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Steve,
Thanks for posting the link. That's a nice calculator + extra info. Unfortunately, I had to learn the hard way when I did mine, and added buttons to my steering wheel. 
Should save some others some time.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I almost added a button to mine. Would have been nice to have an off board shift button. But ultimately detracts from functionality in this case.

If I had OEM steering wheel controls I would WITHOUT DOUBT add a micro-mini switch behind the switch panel to act as shift button. Though the SWI-V does allow the shift button to control the original hardware (by holding the button for 1.5 seconds)


----------

